
Gary McKinnon loses High Court fight against extradition - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/security/cybercrime/news/index.cfm?newsid=17002
======
biohacker42
Osama is still making videos, but thank God we got Gary McKinnon, now our
government networks are safe from aspies looking for UFO evidence!

